
I Do Waterfall When Nobody Is Looking - tosh
https://medium.com/@federicarecanatini/i-do-waterfall-when-nobody-is-looking-c8b5982bd252
======
anotheryou
If you know what to build and you are experienced in it waterfall is probably
better.

If you still try to find a good market fit and try to reduce risk while acting
with limited knowledge and based on presumptions, than agile shines. Same goes
for iterative improvement of a running system.

